

IOS 4.3 sources are available - singingwolfboy
http://opensource.apple.com/release/ios-43/

======
smackfu
Possible responses:

a) See! That was a lot of noise about nothing.

b) See! Without that noise they wouldn't have done anything.

~~~
rauljara
I agree that b) is the correct interpretation of events. And I would add that
they shouldn't be let off the hook if they are late again. However, if
corporations see that:

a) the community's response to non-release is complaining

b) the community's response to remedying the non-releasal is more complaining

then the community is not giving very strong incentives for corporations to
change their behavior. I think Apple should get some praise for releasing the
code. Not because they were right all along, but because I would like the
corporate world to see that there are good will benefits to playing by the
rules. Stick, yes. But also carrot.

Good job for fixing the situation, Apple. We all like things much better this
way. Let's not go through this again, okay?

------
tobylane
If you aren't sure what they are - javascriptcore and webcore have their
origins in KHTML, no matter how much of it has been replaced by Apple it's
still from that, gcc and gdb are well known GNU parts. CCtools seems to have
Darwin origins, they chose to open source it.

------
alecco
The title is a bit misleading since it's only sources of a few tools used in
Apple's iOS.

~~~
Zev
These sources are the same ones that Apple released for 4.2, 4.1, and so on.

Maybe Apple just didn't modify any of the other tools/libraries used in iOS
(or the other tools/libraries have a license that doesn't require the
modifications to be released.

~~~
cube13
Most of it(especially the javascript and webcore libraries) were present in
iOS 1.0, and Apple was fairly quick on releasing the source then, so it was
odd that Apple took their time releasing the source. The 4.3 releases took
almost 2 months to get out.

------
zerosanity
The release of this code should be an item on the product launch checklist.

~~~
edw
All ice cream should be coffee flavored.

~~~
jrockway
More like, "all legal requirements around the redistribution of code we used
should be followed."

~~~
edw
Yeah, you're wrong. Apple's acceptance of paragraph three of the GPL (assuming
version two) doesn't require that "the release of this code should be an item
on the product launch checklist." That's all I was saying: "Should" is a word
handy for brow-beating. In usages like the above, it expresses an opinion,
often one with little support.

------
davo
What is this? Can someone give me an insight of these sources?

~~~
zerosanity
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2521488>

------
Xuzz
This is a step forward, but they are still violating the license. Those
releases do not have the necessary information to build a new copy, as
required by the LGPL: no project IDE (Xcode) files and no makefiles for the
iPhone.

And, as saurik mentions here (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2523786>),
they do not even release the full source code! Even if you ignore the point
about building your own copy, they are still violating the LGPL: releasing the
code to those "WAK" classes is _not_ optional.

~~~
cube13
Only if it's it's statically linked.

If it's dynamically linked, all they need to do is release the source.

EDIT: There are also makefiles provided in the release.

~~~
spoondan
_There are also makefiles provided in the release._

Are you sure there's a working build system included? There's a file named
"Makefile", but it just includes "../Makefile.shared", which--as far as I can
tell-isn't included. There's no XCode project file to be seen, so the build
directions on webkit.org don't seem operative. Are you actually able to build
this?

~~~
cube13
It appears that there is a "make-generated-sources.sh" script that appears to
kick off DerivedSources.make. That looks like it's actually the makefile for
the entire thing.

Unfortunately, I don't have access to my mac at the moment to actually tell
you if this works.

~~~
spoondan
The 'make-generated-sources.sh' script does exactly what its name says. It
creates _source_ files. Take a closer look at DerivedSources.make: all of the
(non-phony) _targets_ (start of a line, before a colon) are .c and .h files.
It never even invokes a compiler or linker, and doesn't even reference the
vast majority of the code, so it certainly isn't a makefile for the entire
thing.

Also, you can run 'make-generated-sources.sh' on pretty much any Linux or UNIX
(probably including Cygwin).

